# what's the name of this furry animated movie?



## Konda (Jun 11, 2010)

When I was a kid I saw this movie once on TV, an animated movie with anthro characters in it. (they stood upright and wore clothes)

it took place in a victorian time period if that's the right term for it

all I remember is that the protagonist was some boy who was sold out to serfdom
and at multiple points in the story a character would say "you're just a kid"
to which he would respond "I'm not a kid!"
or was it boy, not kid
plus I'm not sure what the exact phrase was. I thought I had it for a moment though

iirc there was a happy ending and christmas
Someone here has got to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ames (Jun 11, 2010)

A year would be helpful.


----------



## Konda (Jun 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> A year would be helpful.


I don't have a year. I think it was Super Nintendo era when I saw it, or early Super Nintendo era.

edit:
alright, I looked here, but I don't see anything that resembles the movie I saw
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animated_feature-length_films
I only searched US and UK films though. (but why it wouldn't it be a US film..)


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=2130

http://www.tms-e.com/library/old/tv/data/t_remi.html (page is in Japanese)

I scanned that Wikipedia list and the title 'Nobody's Boy' jumped out at me - the film's Wiki page had the above links. Sound like the one you're thinking of? Although the kid in question looks to be human, so maybe it aint.


(Totally useless trivia from the oldest guy on FAF: in the old days there was a hair lotion called 'Vitalis,' which was like 50% alcohol - great stuff for setting plastic soldiers on fire & watching them melt into puddles.)


----------



## Konda (Jun 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=2130
> 
> http://www.tms-e.com/library/old/tv/data/t_remi.html (page is in Japanese)
> 
> ...



Thanks, but that's not the one. There are some similarities though. For a second I wondered if Nobody's Boy was it.

in the movie I saw
- the protagonist doesn't travel from place to place since he becomes like a slave. His master is like some stereotypical jerk aristocrat with top hat and cane - he acted nice to the boy's mother so he can get the boy.
- it occurred to me the other day, the movie I saw is pretty similar to an adaptation of "A Little Princess" only with a boy instead of a girl. (and with furries instead of humans)
- "Prince and the Pauper" also comes to mind, but it wasn't Mickey Mouse
- I remember the boy making a friend, but spending time together got him or both of them in trouble (whether it's because they were late for work/curfew or whatever reason. I think there was a part where they were late, because they were running.)
- the boy had an english accent I think, and possibly all the characters.


----------



## kelek (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you remember what animals the main characters were?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 16, 2010)

ROCKADOODLE!!!!!!!!!!
no...
Fivel (however you spell it...) ...the little mouse kid..


----------



## Konda (Jun 16, 2010)

kelek said:


> Do you remember what animals the main characters were?



Not really, but I am thinking a fox because he has a snout/muzzle. So maybe a fox or a dog.



Joeyyy said:


> ROCKADOODLE!!!!!!!!!!
> no...
> Fivel (however you spell it...) ...the little mouse kid..



The characters are more humanoid than Fievel.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 16, 2010)

alright now Im determined...


----------



## Konda (Jun 26, 2010)

bump
surely I didn't imagine the whole thing

edit: I think the cartoon ended with a christmas celebration.
I forget if he was reunited with his family, or moved to an orphanage, or what.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 28, 2010)

You did imagine the whole thing, because you love LSD that much.


----------



## c0ldfire (Jul 1, 2010)

Could it be "David Copperfield" ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHdqRyUFkmU


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 3, 2010)

c0ldfire said:


> Could it be "David Copperfield" ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHdqRyUFkmU



That was the first thing that came to my mind too and i bet that it's what op is talking about.


----------



## Konda (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you, c0ldfire!


----------



## furryguild (Jul 10, 2010)

ohhh  I remember watching that.....  Really hard to find a decent copy of it in the animated format like that too.  Old school VHS gotta love it.


----------

